# Auswahl verkleinern



## Suicider9184 (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte so einen Schriftzug in Illustrator umsetzten.

http://www.moneyceleb.com/dustinrocker_7.jpg

(Oben das "Dustin rocker")

Das Problem ist der rote Bereich. In Photoshop würde ich einfach die Textebene auswählen und dann per Auswahl -> verkleinern -> 3px kleiner machen und dann rot färben.

Wie mach ich das in Illustrator


----------



## herrgarnele (14. Februar 2006)

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe dann hast Du das Teil schon in Pfaden?
Wenn dem so ist musst Du den Pfad markieren, in der Transformieren-Palette den Mittelpunkt als Bezugspunkt auswählen und runtertransformieren (nicht vergessen die 'gleichmäßig Skalieren'-Option aktiv zu haben).
Bzw. geht das nicht auch einfach mit dem Skalier-Werkzeug..?


----------



## Mael (15. Februar 2006)

Also, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich das Problem richtig verstanden habe.

Ich würde einfach die Outline (stroke) Weiß machen und dann als Füllfarbe (fill) Rot. Dann kannst du ja noch die Stärke der Linie entsprechend deinen Wünschen verändern.


----------

